# Android on FreeBSD Kernel: The SEXIEST Android yet!



## mankash (Feb 26, 2015)

I REALLY want to shape public opinion into supporting porting of Android to FreeBSD. Please see https://medium.com/@KashyapManohar/the-sexiest-android-will-run-on-bsd-ec45bd08d461 

Please spread the word. Let's make this an official FreeBSD objective.

Cheers!


----------



## ColdfireMC (Feb 28, 2015)

It's not a bad idea, but Android is now tailored tightly around Linux.


----------



## max21 (Feb 28, 2015)

If I was a FreeBSD developer who knew how to code C and really knows parts of the kernel, I would grab it and loosen its hold before really-really get too tight.  This way we stake our claim.  It took FreeBSD existence to build Linux, not the other way around.  So Android by right can be the miniature FreeBSD-cDroid … It even sounds like 1000x faster. . . . Or FreeBSD can write one.   To me Android is slow and weak.  A today or tomorrow device has or will have, more disk space, ram and cpu than a 2010 computer.  That was the drawback we were told back-then (FreeBSD too large).  So what the problem now?  Fear of failure or laziness’ is my guest.


----------

